# Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo DUW Warning!



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone! Yesterday we went to the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo, and it was great.

I took some pictures and thought I'd share.

Me and hubby sitting in front of a fountain










Longhorns



















My brother:










A funny sign:










Fried food, anyone?










From atop the Ferris wheel:










The Reliant Stadium from atop the Ferris wheel:










My hubby, mom, and brother on a ride:










A police horse I patted:










And what you know you're waiting for . . . the goat shows!! You can bet your boots I made a bee-line for the goats! I only got a few pictures, my camera was very horrible with the lighting, so much came out terrible dark.

Sanaan does:










Dairy does:










Nigerian Dwarf does:




























If I've got the right picture here, this is the Grand Champion Nigerian and the Reserve Champion, the first two. The Champion was a gorgeous little orange and white doe.










And finally, a family portrait! Try not to laugh, please!










Hope you enjoyed! I had a GREAT time. My dad especially was interested in the goats, he kept asking questions, my favorite being him whispering, "Why do they crop that goat's ears?" while pointing at a La Mancha.

:greengrin:

Most of the Nigerians were from Pecan Hollow farm, are they on this board? They had such beautiful little does. I wanted to talk with them but they were SO busy and the rest of the family wanted to go do something else. I may send an e-mail to them sometime though.

Also, I fell in love with the Sanaans. I think I'd like to have one someday, they just had beautiful faces.

:clap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like you had fun! I go strait for the show ring too. I love to see all the fantastic animals in the show ring.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wonderful pics.... thanks for sharing....looks like ....tons of fun..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

COOL Looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh fun!!! Looks like you had a great time!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow,, thats sounds so cool!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Your pics are great. Wow, the one from the ferris wheel! Seems like a very large event. Your WANTED poster came out excellent. :thumb: How long did you stay?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

We got there around 11 am and stayed until almost 10pm :greengrin:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That's exciting!! Glad you all had fun!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Wish I could have been there, great pics! I have a Pecan Hollow doe!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Great pics! Love the old western one, the tequila bottle adds great affect!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow cool! great pictures. the setup of the grand and reserve grand is rather interesting with their back legs so far back - maybe it was a mistake :shrug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I thought it was strange too! But most of them were stacked that way, all stretched out. :shrug: 

I felt it was a great learning experience, since the judge was very articulate in what he liked in each doe and what needed improvement in each doe. You don't see that at dog shows!

The Boers were on the other side and the judges took turns announcing so we got to learn about them too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well that sort of set up wouldnt do well here in our shows. :shrug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

That's very strange.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

